# Beretta 90 two



## tjw2759 (Mar 24, 2013)

Looking at getting a 9mm 90 two... anyone got anything on it


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

Rare model since it's discontinued.... but if you check Armslist & other online sites you can find em' at a reasonable price. 

Seen em' going for $580 to $650 (average prices). Wouldn't mind getting one myself someday.


----------



## tjw2759 (Mar 24, 2013)

Its discontinued ? I thought it was a new model ???


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

First introduced in 2006, the 90 Two is a modern take on the classic 92 series. Besides rounding the slide for a more snag-free draw, the 90 Two has an adjustible/replaceable plastic grip for large or small hands. Overall ergonomics were changed as well.

Not possitive if/when it was discontinued... but they are no where near as popular as the 92 series, dispite favorable reviews. Haven't seen em' in gun stores in a while which leads me to think it was a limited run.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

tjw2759 said:


> Its discontinued ? I thought it was a new model ???


It's not officially discontinued. It's been placed on limited status by Beretta in 2011. Though, in reality, there may not be any more of them imported - but for now, Beretta has claimed they will be made in limited batches.

The gun doesn't sell well - and now with the 92A1, one may as well buy the 92A1.

For years, the 2nd slip-on grip option for the 90-Two was no where to be seen. Beretta didn't make an import enough for people to get them. EVERY place was essentially out of stock for years. It's just fairly recently that now they can be found online with ease... Too late, since the gun came out in 2006. The lack of rubber grips also hurts the gun's sales as well.

The new 92A1 has many of the new upgrades, but also uses plain 92FS grips. I'd suggest getting the 92A1. It has the updated features of the 90-Two, but it has the regular 92FS grip. So, ANY 92 grips will fit the gun. Also, the 92A1 comes with THREE 17 round mags.

I previously owned two 90-Twos. I tried to like the 90-Two, but the grip really sucks. It's just way too slippery... I ended up selling the 90-Two each time. I couldn't like the gun because of the grip.


----------



## gene (May 6, 2006)

I have the 90-two and it out shoots my 92 fs has a lot better trigger also, like the grip fits my hands great.


----------



## auburnDistrict (Oct 11, 2012)

The 90 two looks like a sweet piece. But what you're saying is that there are no grip options for it? Also, is it a polymer gun? I prefer steel. I could be wrong, every photo I see of it looks polymer.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

No, its not polymer - only the grip is. It slides on.

Only other grip option is the vertec style slip on. Just looses the "hump" on the backstrap, and makes it straight. 

As for the Beretta - its not steel. None of the standard 92s are. They are aluminum framed. The only steel ones are a couple of high dollar, discontinued models.


----------



## auburnDistrict (Oct 11, 2012)

Oh well METAL as opposed to steel. I mispoke.


----------



## gene (May 6, 2006)

Has a steel slide, poly frame with small/large poly grips that slides on the grip I have old hands and I can grip the 90 a lot better than the high rated fs that I have that is going up for sale. 
made a type bo-bo it is a alum. frame.


----------



## Flad (Dec 29, 2011)

I ended up with one recently on an ammo trade. Mind you I'm a big Beretta fan. 

as for the 90-two, mine came with 3-17 rnd mags and all the beretta stuff, sweet gun , another difference to the 92 is, it has a recoil buffer.
Sadly I've haven't had a chance to shoot it yet.

There were a few on GB for under $700.


----------

